# What stock market books should I read?



## sonotme (17 August 2006)

Hey guys 

This is my first post here I would like to know what books I should read (I like audio books so any I can get on cd I would really like to know) before starting playing around with stocks.  

Thanks so much 

Rowan


----------



## swingstar (17 August 2006)

Investing or trading? Both very different.


----------



## tasmanian (17 August 2006)

my 2 choices would be:

one up on wall street by peter lynch for financial analysis.

secrets to profiting in bull and bear markets by stan weinstein for technical analysis(my pers fav).


----------



## scsl (17 August 2006)

Rowan, if you're going to trade CFDs, I can give you the names of two books that might be worthwhile reading... 

scsl


----------



## sonotme (18 August 2006)

I'm looking at trading but I don't know anything so any books on getting started would be great 

Thanks 

Rowan


----------



## Realist (18 August 2006)

The best investment book ever is "The Intelligent Investor" by Ben Graham.


----------



## tasmanian (18 August 2006)

stan weinstein-profiting in a bull and bear market  good for trading im sure you will enjoy.if your new to this might take a little while to grasp but sure worth it once u do


----------



## noirua (18 August 2006)

sonotme said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> This is my first post here I would like to know what books I should read (I like audio books so any I can get on cd I would really like to know) before starting playing around with stocks.
> 
> ...





"Powertiming" by analyst and economist Bob Beckman, sets forth the highly original and pragmatic concepts of R.N. Elliott, the inovator of the principal explaining how today's investor can use Elliott's advanced techniques to anticipate market turns profitably. Powertiming takes the investor step-by-step through all of the key elements of forecasting future share price movements while also helping the investors develop that all-important winning attitude which is a prerequisite for success in markets.


----------



## Julia (18 August 2006)

I'd endorse Weinstein's book referred to above.  Provides easy to understand concepts and uses clear language.

Julia


----------



## dealova (18 August 2006)

*Reminiscences of a Stock Operator*


----------



## dealova (18 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> The world is full of investors who've studied the investment philosophy of Ben Graham and Warren Buffett and who purport to believe it, but who lack the stomach to actually implement it in the real world.




Did you successfully implement it ?


----------



## Realist (18 August 2006)

dealova said:
			
		

> Did you successfully implement it ?




I have started well, just another 20 to 30 years to go.     

I hold some good stocks that I really wanna hold forever.

Seriously how much is WDC and FGL gonna be worth in 30 years if all dividends over that time are reinvested and I never sell, so no taxes?

It is a marathon race, and I've yet to pass the first mile....


----------



## brisvegas (18 August 2006)

couple of authors to follow
alexander elder 
jack shwager 
mark douglas 

i have a selection of trading books to sell for those interested

chris temby ... trading stock options and warrents

Daryl Guppy 
.... trading tactics 
                 .... bear trading 
                 ..... share trading 
                .....  chart trading 

Stan Weinstein .... secrets for profiting in bull and bear markets 

Louise bedford 
.... the secret of candlestick charting 
                   ..... the secret of writing options 

Sheldon Natenberg  ... option volatility and pricing  ... hard back

Christopher Tate  .... understanding options trading in australia 

Alexander Elder  
..... trading for a living   .... hard back
                     ..... study guide for trading for a living 

would prefer to do a deal for the entire collection than sell them all seperately

send pm if interested 


................ bris


----------



## dealova (19 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I have started well, just another 20 to 30 years to go.
> 
> I hold some good stocks that I really wanna hold forever.
> 
> ...




Once Warren Buffett and J. Templeton told that it's difficult to buy undervalue stocks in these days. What your opinion about their saying?


----------



## money tree (19 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> The best investment book ever is "The Intelligent Investor" by Ben Graham.




thats funny considering you admit to only having read 2 books


----------



## visual (19 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> if all dividends over that time are reinvested and I never sell, so no taxes?



Why no taxes? regardless of wether you reinvest or take the dividends,you still have to declare them on your tax return.


----------



## RobinHood (20 August 2006)

Go buy yourself "How to make money in stocks" by William J. O'neil. Easy and enjoyable read.

From there things will open up to you...

It is recommended by some very succesfull traders.

Dan Zanger - www.chartpattern.com 
Tokyojoe  - www.seouljoe.com


----------



## priyain1984 (21 August 2006)

Here is a list you might be interested in

http://investmentfaq.blogspot.com/2006/07/books-for-beginning-investors.html


----------



## brisvegas (21 August 2006)

handy online book about financial terminology 


http://www.county.com.au/web/webdict.nsf/pages/index?open


................. bris


----------



## potato (8 October 2007)

Hey guys what about books on money mangement, whats books are good on that subject?


----------



## Chorlton (8 October 2007)

potato said:


> Hey guys what about books on money mangement, whats books are good on that subject?




IMO Best book on this subject is Trade your way to Financial Freedom by Van K Tharp.....


----------



## nizar (8 October 2007)

Chorlton said:


> IMO Best book on this subject is Trade your way to Financial Freedom by Van K Tharp.....




I have to agree here.


----------



## jasonlau924 (17 June 2016)

*Books to read*

Hi all I'm new to this. I'm want to get a few books (~3-5 to read). I browsed through the forum and came down to the below list. What do you guys think?

1. Charting the Stock Market.. The Wyckoff Method.
2. Building a Profitable Trading Plan using T/A' by Nick Radge
3. Reminiscences of a stock operator by Edwin lefevre
4. Stan Weinstein's 'Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets'. 
5. "Adaptive Analysis" as well by Nick Radge
6. "Unholy Grails" by Nick Radge

Other ones on my listing:
Guppy Trading - Daryl Guppy
Nicolas Darvas – “How I Made $2,000,000 In The Stock Market” 

I also understand that these might be a little outdated? Are there any must read ones you guys recommend?

Cheers


----------



## Brildale (17 June 2016)

Hi Jason

I have read most of those books and they are all very good sources of information. I have a few suggestions for you though.

1. If you join Auidable you get a free audio book in your first month. I have Reminiscences of a stock operator on Auidable and it is a great book but might not be what you are looking for if you are very new to the markets.

2. If you sign up to Nick Radge's web site "The Chartist" for the 2 week trial you get access to a lot of information but he also sends you a copy of Unholy Grails as well. I read this book in my early days in trading and found it hard to comprehend. I am currently reading it a second time and understand it far more now and am enjoying it a great deal.

3. Trading for a living by Dr Alexander Elder is a fantastic book to introduce you to the market. He explains a lot of fundamental topics in there. It is also on Auidable and a great source of information, especially on risk management.

4. There are many great sources of information on these forums. You have found a great place to start your journy.

Good luck and I hope you have fun learning this great trade


----------



## systematic (18 June 2016)

*Re: Books to read*



jasonlau924 said:


> I browsed through the forum and came down to the below list. What do you guys think?





They are all pretty much charting-centric.  I'd encourage you, myself or anyone to read a little more broadly than that.
Don't worry about outdated - many of us, myself included, often don't read old stuff enough; favouring the latest and greatest.  That's a mistake.


----------



## jasonlau924 (23 June 2016)

*Re: Books to read*



systematic said:


> They are all pretty much charting-centric.  I'd encourage you, myself or anyone to read a little more broadly than that.
> Don't worry about outdated - many of us, myself included, often don't read old stuff enough; favouring the latest and greatest.  That's a mistake.




Thanks all for the advice. 

In terms of reading more broadly than that, do you have any top books in mind?

I have added the following onto my list "Trading for a living by Dr Alexander Elder"


----------



## systematic (24 June 2016)

*Re: Books to read*



jasonlau924 said:


> Thanks all for the advice.
> 
> In terms of reading more broadly than that, do you have any top books in mind?
> 
> I have added the following onto my list "Trading for a living by Dr Alexander Elder"




When I started out at an early age (reading, not investing - I had no money to invest!)...I read everything I could get at the library and then went on from there.  I read about fundamentals, technicals, charts, accounting, asset allocation, derivatives, growth, value, trends, waves, day trading, investing etc.
Now, doing that won't give you the answer you are looking for (not you personally, but anyone - if they approach it like that, which I probably did).  What it will do is simply expand your mind on the topic.

What I eventually did, as most do, is settle on their little corner of the investing/trading world...and I pretty much stick to just that now.  That's where depth rather than breadth comes in.  But I think that breadth is important to start with.  It's probably still important later on, for that matter - to a degree...

If I had to give you one book that wasn't charting-centric (since you've already got that covered), I'd probably say David Dreman's classic, Contrarian Investment Strategies (The Next Generation).  It will give you a beginner's intro to behavioural finance and thinking about investing from an edge / quantitative side.  It will also show you that there's more out there than charts with lines drawn on them.

But don't just read that one - start at the library and read them all!  I read about options strategies when I must have still been a teenager and didn't have more than a couple of dollars to my name!


----------

